# We need a babe in the White House. But is Sarah the babe for you?



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

​*We need a babe in the White House. But is Sarah the babe for you?*

I'm thinking maybe. But I'm old and shallow. And (according to Ksinc) drunk most of the time. (When posting here, please keep the term _babe_ foremost in your thoughts.)​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

She definitely has the "babe" thing covered. She's outright hot.

(Remember, folks, I'm even older than Sarah.)

We'll see if a majority of the electorate says that qualifies here to be President. (I lean centrist - a tad conservative but I see her as a good speaker with no real qualifications to be President, so I hope she is not nominated. I refused to vote for Bush and would probably not vote for her either.)


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Are we basing our choices simply on attractiveness, or on attractiveness coupled with the ability to do the job? If the latter, then I don't think there are any candidates who qualify. Women who are that attractive and that smart have better things to do with their time than run for office.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL some would say John edwards is a babe but i dont think he stands a chance now


----------



## Realalefan (Jan 12, 2009)

We already have one. Her name's Michelle.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> We need a babe in the White House. But is Sarah the babe for you?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe. But I'm old and shallow. And (according to Ksinc) drunk most of the time. (When posting here, *please keep the term babe foremost in your thoughts*.)​


Babe? Quite a loaded question.

If your meaning is for a babe who is a politician, then I guess Sarah would be it.​


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Biden's Wife seems attractive, classy, and intelligent from the little I know about her; which I must admit is not much. I don't even know her name for sure ... is it Jill?

Out of respect for the First Lady I will not characterize her other than to say that she seems like a good wife and mother. That's a lot better than most men get IMHO. And also that I get a big kick out of seeing the words Michelle and "gym toned" in the same sentence.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

ksinc said:


> Biden's Wife seems attractive, classy, and intelligent from the little I know about her; which I must admit is not much. I don't even know her name for sure ... is it Jill?
> 
> Out of respect for the First Lady I will not characterize her other than to say that she seems like a good wife and mother. That's a lot better than most men get IMHO. And also that I get a big kick out of seeing the words Michelle and "gym toned" in the same sentence.


i likw her alot - in part for wearing american designer stuff and doing lots with kids like planting the veg garden, i think its cool there are kids in the white house to, it probably is hard on them but man - what a cool thing to say that you lived in the white house as a kid


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

young guy said:


> i likw her alot - in part for wearing american designer stuff and doing lots with kids like planting the veg garden, i think its cool there are kids in the white house to, it probably is hard on them but man - what a cool thing to say that you lived in the white house as a kid


I agree. My opinion is she dishonored and insulted Americans with some of the thing she said in the campaign, but I give people the benefit of the doubt that once they reach the Office maybe it hits them and they realize who and what they are now. Maybe clean slate is a better way to look at it. Just as I did with Obama. Campaigns are pretty vile and bring out the worst in most people IMHO.

I think she's been a good First Lady and she has my respect for that.

Obama has definitely broken "good faith" with me, but I did give him a chance once he was President. I still would treat him personally with respect and defend him as our President if I was overseas for instance. I think you have to be a "homer" if you are an American.

But you have to admit those Joker - Socialist posters are pretty damn funny! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ksinc said:


> You have to admit those Joker - Socialist posters are pretty damn funny!


I am about to shatter your mirth. (From his same post comes this...)



> ...she [Mrs. Obama] dishonored and insulted Americans with some of the thing she said in the campaign.




Be precise. She dishonored and insulted *you.* But that's kind of a good thing. O I almost forgot:_ babe,_ because I asked that the term be used in all replies.

​


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Her husband's as wacko as they come, but I wouldn't mind seeing more of Jackie Kucinich! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> I am about to shatter your mirth. (From his same post comes this...)
> 
> Be precise. She dishonored and insulted *you.* But that's kind of a good thing. O I almost forgot:_ babe,_ because I asked that the term be used in all replies.​



That line dishonored and insulted me too. But she does seem to be carrying herself well as first lady.​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

We already have a babe in the White House,Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

*huma huma huma*

I wish Hillary had been elected, only so we'd be seeing more of Huma Abedin:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The sophomoric tenor and tone of this entire thread reminds me of the boy's locker room, before and after our high school gym classes. I guess the ladies were right...so many of the "boys" just never grow up! Rather saddening to see that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Pentheos said:


> I wish Hillary had been elected, only so we'd be seeing more of Huma Abedin:


Damn,she's hot.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> The sophomoric tenor and tone of this entire thread reminds me of the boy's locker room, before and after our high school gym classes. I guess the ladies were right...so many of the "boys" just never grow up! Rather saddening to see that.


I disagree. Appreciating and discussing beauty--whether sculpture, painting, or women--is hardly saddening. I have never grown beyond my love of cars, women, and other "sophomoric" pursuits. I doubt that I ever shall and certainly do not desire to.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> Damn,she's hot.


No, she's beautiful, just downright beautiful.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

smujd said:


> I disagree. Appreciating and discussing beauty--whether sculpture, painting, or women--is hardly saddening. I have never grown beyond my love of cars, women, and other "sophomoric" pursuits. I doubt that I ever shall and certainly do not desire to.


I don't think eagle was saying it's sophmoric to discuss beautiful women, just that the manner in which it is being discussed here, the "tenor and tone" as he said, is sophmoric.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> The sophomoric tenor....


I'll have you know, that I am a sophmoric baritone thank you very much!!

ic12337:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Coleman is spot-on with his interpretation of the intent of my earlier post. The woman, who stands as the butt of so many of your (less than) humorous comments was literally run out of politics by the snide, insulting remarks of media darlings, attacking her gender her morals, and (most despicably) her children! Indeed, it is entirely legitimate to question the timber of her executive experience and resultant qualifications to serve in various elective capacities but, to attack her based on gender, her looks; comparing her children to "slutty flight attendants", etc., is just fundamentally wrong...whether it occurs in the evening news reports, on the late night talk shows or even through the posts offered herein. It is because of such BS that the really good candidates, people who could make a real difference in the performance of our elective leadership, chose to stay out of the mix. Yes, as I stated in my original post it is saddening.

PS: I will allow that smujd has an excuse for his juvenile perspective...he's a Texan!


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*People who find her hot are under 21 or over 60, I find*

I'm not sure if the original question was whether Palin was my type of gal or plausibly acceptable for the White House.
Either way my answer is the same. She is way, way, too dumb.
Also too greedy, conniving and dishonest, but the stupid factor alone is enough.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

​*We need a babe in the White House. But is Sarah the right babe for you?*​

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, it is entirely legitimate to question the timber of her executive experience and resultant qualifications to serve in various elective capacities but, *to attack her based on gender, her looks...etc., is just fundamentally wrong*


I think you mischaracterize the mission of this thread. It's not to crap on Ms Palin, though attempts at that are not discouraged.

The thread was begun early this morning after seeing another one titled How Do You Guys Lace Your Shoes or some such and I says to myself, Peak, you gotta splash some water on the face of this forum. And what better way to do it than to begin a thread with Palin in the title.

Chats apparently has done a survey and found that she's appealing only to those under 21 and over 60 and I'm both of those, if level of maturity counts as one.

Remember too, that in the opening post I answered the title question with: I'm thinking _maybe_. And I'm so far left I send Castro get-well cards. But I'm a straw-in-the-wind Liberal and I can turn on a dime when it comes to politics and women. And that golly-gotcha babe with the rootin' tootin' strut and snow bunny eyes beckons me rightward as I write. Obama's got change we can believe in, but Sarah's got a swimsuit and when she changes into that I can _really_ believe.​


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> It is because of such BS that the really good candidates, people who could make a real difference in the performance of our elective leadership, chose to stay out of the mix. Yes, as I stated in my original post it is saddening.


It has always bothered me that good people have been denied a legitimate chance at the Presidency solely because they were good people willing to stand by their convictions. People who simply weren't willing to play the game the way it must be played. The loser was always the country. Two examples that come to mind are Hubert Humphrey on the left and Howard Baker on the right.

Cruiser


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Linda Lovelace*

No, Linda lovelace or Marilyn Chambers are my thoughts


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> No, Linda lovelace or Marilyn Chambers are my thoughts


lol those would be 'deep' thoughts


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

**

^^
Wasn't it Linda Lovelace who starred in the movie "Deep Thoughts" and wasn't Marilyn Chambers the demon who possessed Linda Blair, in the movie "The Exorcist"?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Wasn't it Linda Lovelace who starred in the movie "Deep Thoughts" and wasn't Marilyn Chambers the demon who possessed Linda Blair, in the movie "The Exorcist"?


No Eagle,that was Deep Throat in 1971.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Michele Bachman*

Sarah's too much of a moderate for me.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

That lady has something like 25 foster kids. I was impressed when I heard that!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ksinc said:


> My opinion is *she dishonored and insulted Americans* with some of the thing she said in the campaign





KenR said:


> That line *dishonored and insulted me too.* But she does seem to be carrying herself well as first lady.


What line is it that dishonored you two so? Memory calls up something she [Michelle Obama] said like, finally she was proud to be an American and it had something to do with her husband, probably the day he got the nomination. Am I close?

Then how come I don't feel dishonored? Could it be because when, if ever, I think about the life of Michelle Obama I don't think of it in terms of how it relates to me, what she's doing for me, what she's doing against me. I am not the standard upon which I judge Ms Obama, if I judge her at all, which I don't.

I have no idea what it's like to be a little Black girl growing up on the Black side of chicago, being born a coupla months after MLK found it neccessary, actually found it neccessary, to give his I Had A Dream speech. I would imagine it was quite a different growing up than I had. I do know that many of the white a-holes here in Maine give funny looks to the 11 Blacks who live here and I can only imagine how that daily made-to-feel small conduct by your fellow countrymen could make you not exactly be bursting with pride to be one of them. Whatever. I know what it's like to have lost, or swallowed or given up on patriotic pride. Like during the lost last eight years of America.​


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread needs more Elizabeth Kucinich.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*not meant to be damnation by faint praise*

I suspect that Mrs. Kucinich is a bit too liberal* for me, but I have zero doubt that she has Palin outclassed in the brains and beauty departments.

*I'll take the honest and intelligent person of a different opinion every time over the crooked dummy pretending to be on my side.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

She's quite fine. Not a babe though. Sarah's _the _babe.​


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> What line is it that dishonored you two so? Memory calls up something she [Michelle Obama] said like, finally she was proud to be an American and it had something to do with her husband, probably the day he got the nomination. Am I close?
> 
> Then how come I don't feel dishonored? Could it be because when, if ever, I think about the life of Michelle Obama I don't think of it in terms of how it relates to me, what she's doing for me, what she's doing against me. I am not the standard upon which I judge Ms Obama, if I judge her at all, which I don't.
> 
> I have no idea what it's like to be a little Black girl growing up on the Black side of chicago, being born a coupla months after MLK found it neccessary, actually found it neccessary, to give his I Had A Dream speech. I would imagine it was quite a different growing up than I had. I do know that many of the white a-holes here in Maine give funny looks to the 11 Blacks who live here and I can only imagine how that daily made-to-feel small conduct by your fellow countrymen could make you not exactly be bursting with pride to be one of them. Whatever. I know what it's like to have lost, or swallowed or given up on patriotic pride. Like during the lost last eight years of America.​





Peak and Pine said:


> She's quite fine. Not a babe though. Sarah's _the _babe.​


Would be nice if your sense of compassion for 'Gals' like Michelle Obama extended to 'Gals' like Sarah Palin. Wouldn't you agree that describing a wife, Mother, Grand mother, public servant (you get the picture), as "the Babe" is inconsistent at best and perhaps could be seen as the words of one of those "white a-holes here in Maine", you refer to in your earlier post?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Babe at her high school prom.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Wouldn't you agree that describing a wife, Mother, Grand mother, public servant (you get the picture), as "the Babe" is inconsistent at best and perhaps could be seen as the words of one of those "white a-holes here in Maine", you refer to in your earlier post?


No. It isn't inconsistent. And please tell me you're not really the sourpuss you're portraying here. I know you dislike this thread. You've said so in numerous posts. Here's one more wack to try to win you over:

Consider this, do you know of a single womam who would _not_ like to be considered a babe? It is not the demeaning term you paint it. Nor has even one word typed here by me been unflattering of Ms Palin. (I think only Chats has said such and it was mild.) I actually think I I like this woman, _plus she brings babeness to the table._

As to the defense of Michelle Obama, it was only done to not let the forced outrage of K "She dishonored me" sinc go unanswered. His remark, and perhaps my reply, do not belong in this thread.​


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
With all candor, I am as put-off by the suggestion that we need a 'Babe' in the White House, as I would be by the suggestion that 'we need a Hunk in the White House!' The Presidency has a certain aura about it that should be maintained. The abandonment of such perceptions, is part of what has lead to our current state of distress in this Republic of ours.

On the other hand, I'm pretty sure much of the success I've enjoyed in my life has been keyed to the reality that I am a 'really sexy, photogenic dude!'


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> With all candor, I am as put-off by the suggestion that we need a 'Babe' in the White House, as I would be by the suggestion that 'we need a Hunk in the White House!' The Presidency has a certain aura about it that should be maintained. The abandonment of such perceptions, is part of what has lead to our current state of distress in this Republic of ours.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm pretty sure much of the success I've enjoyed in my life has been keyed to the reality that I am a 'really sexy, photogenic dude!'


We already have a hunk in the White House and that's Obama.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, she is a Cougar.

Aside from that, I can't stand her and really don't understand they hype around her. At least Bachmann was able to get a J.D. and it didn't take her four colleges just to get a B.A. in communications.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> With all candor, I am as put-off by the suggestion that we need a 'Babe' in the White House, as I would be by the suggestion that 'we need a Hunk in the White House!' The Presidency has a certain aura about it that should be maintained. The abandonment of such perceptions, is part of what has lead to our current state of distress in this Republic of ours.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm pretty sure much of the success I've enjoyed in my life has been keyed to the reality that I am a 'really sexy, photogenic dude!'


If I

a) weren't a moderator

and b) didn't know you as a person

and c) know of some really impressive real life skills you have

I could have a lot of fun with that lead in. (25 years of stage presence have allowed me to recognize a straight line when I see it.)

On the other hand, I imagine that your wife and a lot of other women probably find your line to be true.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL...not sure but, I think I've been busted! Are you saying I'm not sexy, that I'm not photogenic or both eek? Just asked the wife if she still thinks I'm sexy. Her response, "Maybe...but remember, I've worn glasses or contacts most of my life!" I don't think I'll ask any other women for their opinion on the issue. 

In any event, thanks for the first chuckle of the morning, my friend and have a great day!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This should be our babe in the White House.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Babe at her high school prom.


She went to the Prom with her dad??


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> She went to the Prom with her dad??


Conspiracy!!! Ron Brown? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL...not sure but, I think I've been busted! Are you saying I'm not sexy, that I'm not photogenic or both eek? Just asked the wife if she still thinks I'm sexy. Her response, "Maybe...but remember, I've worn glasses or contacts most of my life!" I don't think I'll ask any other women for their opinion on the issue.
> 
> In any event, thanks for the first chuckle of the morning, my friend and have a great day!


Isn't the old rule, "If she's happy - - - -"

You sound like you have this issue firmly where you need it to be.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

If I was going to mix money and power in the WH with terms like 'cute', 'babe', or 'cougar' it would be someone like this lady, Diane Swonk.

Disclaimer: I'm 41 and I've learned that no matter how a relationship starts out; eventually they start "TALKING!" 

I heard Kucinich's wife try to say something coherent once ...

Diane's monthly economics report is one of my favorite things to read.

She's both 'cute and brainy' - she gets my vote.

another pic XL 
https://www.chipwilliams.com/content/photos/Diane_Swonk_DePaul.jpg


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

ksinc said:


> Disclaimer: I'm 41 and I've learned that no matter how a relationship starts out; eventually they start "TALKING!"


There is just no end to it!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No doubt that Sarah Palin is an attractive woman, whatever her age is. I actually don't think she is "dumb" any more than W. supposedly is, just incompetent.

Mrs. Kucinich is more my type, if we're just talking about looks here. I don't know enough about her to say if I'd agree with her positions.


----------

